# First Home Theater install



## xdoc482 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey all,

Took a look at some of the documentation and had some questions on budget and setup. I am looking to spend maybe $1500 for a home theater setup, obivously nothing fancy but something that looks good and sounds good. Looking to set up a 7.1 in-wall speaker theater w/ projector. Space is a bonus room on the second floor that measures 16' (east to west) x 24' (north to south) x 9' (height). Doorway is a french door at the south west side (on west wall) of the room, 4 windows on north side and an door to the attic on the south east side (on east wall).

The house is already built so I'll have to run the wires in the attic. I was wondering if it is a good idea to make a shelf inside the attic to house all of the equipment (there's only 1 outlet in the attic and it is shared with a light bulb)? Aside from that, what do you guys recommend as far as the following eq:

Projector:
Paint or Screen?:
Receiver/Amp:
Speakers:
Controls:
Wires/Cables:
In-wall Sub?


I appreciate any other advice that you could give me as far as my setup. I drew a layout of the room.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Just wanted to say welcome to HTS!! :wave:

Someone with a bunch more knowledge than I will hopefully be able to steer you in the right direction. :bigsmile:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. I just returned from a trip so it will take me a little bit to put something together. I would avoid In Wall Subwoofers unless absolutely necessary. Unless doing a DIY Infinite Baffle. Otherwise, you will pay more and get less performance.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## xdoc482 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks, I appreciate you taking your time for this. I have more questions, but I'll wait for your initial recommendations.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

1500 is a low budget for a system with picture. 

I might suggest putting that money into a projector/screen and receiver then two speakers. You'll need to get the rest later. 

Say 900 for projector, 100 speakers, 300 receiver, and 200 for screen.


----------



## xdoc482 (Feb 7, 2012)

What brands for each eq that match those prices?


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Honestly, that is too low of a budget to pull off a system you will be truly happy with, if that is all you can afford I would definitely cut down the system.

Do you currently have a TV? Or speakers you can use to start?


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

I agree with the others. Sacrifice either picture or sound. If you try to do both for that budget, you won't be happy with anything in the system. Buy a nice projector and a passable screen, say Epson 8350 with whatever screen you can find cheap. Then go super cheap on audio (like generic htib cheap) with the full intention of upgrading as soon as you have the cash. This way, part of your system is a keeper.


----------



## thomascic (Feb 2, 2012)

I would say if you room is really dark forgo the screen for later. Do some light gray paint and put that money toward your receiver/speakers.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I have to agree - decide which one is more important - audio or video. Then, let us know which you would prefer and you will get many suggestions on equipment that will give you good performance as well as flexibility to be added to as the funds allow.


----------



## xdoc482 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hmm, it's a tough question. I would rather go Video right now because inwall speakers will probably take me more time to set up anyway, and by that time I'll have some cash saved up. I have some box SONY speakers with a SONY cheap receiver with a sub. Think I could mount those on the corners of the room? I am painting the wall dark chocolate to get a better viewing there.

So, I'll go video first. I did not paint the wall where Im going to direct the projector yet. Thinking of using Klz2 white paint for that side.

So, go with Epson 8350 w/ Klz2 white paint is ok? Obviously I'll test the projector out first on the wall prior to painting as I've read here. Anyway, I'll take a look at your suggestions. I appreciate it.


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

If you post the screen paint question on the DIY Screens sub forum, you'll get lots of help on the paint and surface preparation.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Agreed - definitely post something there as Harp and Mech are REALLY knowledgeable and you can do something for less than $100 more than likely.

As far as the projector, from some of the threads I have looked at, most people getting their 1st projector seem to look at the 8350, the HC4000, or the AE4000 (which is discontinued now I think). I would look at the other 2 to get a feel for the projector's features and what is most important to you. As an example, the 8350 has the wider zoom range (allowing for mounting a bit further away), etc....


----------



## xdoc482 (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok all,

So I have some of my measurements for fine tuned (I was giving ballpark figures in the diagram).

So seating area will be a bit behind the projector.

Here are some questions. 

How should I arrange the speakers so that I can still setup the screen with paint on the wall and a 5.1 or 7.1 system? If non of those are possible... maybe a 6.1? I have enough space, just need recommendations on how to setup in-wall speakers without removing electrical outlets or light switches. Is it going to sound ok if I place the center speaker horizontally below the screen in between both electrical outlets?

The area where I will place the projector in the diagram is actually where a ceiling fan is. If I place the projector a bit in front of the fan just enough so that the fan blades won't touch it, will it be a good place for the projector (Epson 8350) and far enough away (10') from the wall to make a 126" screen?

Really appreciate all the advice.


----------



## JavaughnS (Aug 6, 2012)

Epson EX5200 or Epson Ex5210 is totally worth the money. It's $400-500 and it has HD clarity.


----------



## JavaughnS (Aug 6, 2012)

Epson EX5200 with lights on..


----------

